# Dualhead: zweiten, unabhängigen X-Server betreiben?

## oscarwild

Hallo zusammen,

ich ärgere mich aktuell mit einem recht dummen Problem herum:

Mein System besitzt eine Dualhead-Grafikkarte (Nvidia). Den zweiten Ausgang möchte ich nun für einen angeschlossenen LCD-TV verwenden, dazu lasse ich auf dem Display :0.1 die Applikation tvtime im Vollbildmodus laufen, was an sich hervorragend funktioniert.

Leider gibts da noch ein paar unschöne Punkte:

- das zweite Display wird von KDE beschlagnahmt, d.h.: ohne aktive KDE-Session kein Bild

- bei aktiver KDE-Session kann ich mit dem Mauscursor auf das zweite Display fahren

- wenn der Bildschirmschoner anspringt, dann schont er gleich beide Displays.

Hat irgendwer einen Tipp für mich, wie ich daran etwas ändern kann? Ich benötige auf dem zweiten Display eigentlich nur einen nackten X-Server ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack...

Danke + Gruß

Oscar

P.S.: Ach ja, in der X-Serverkonfiguration habe ich mittels nvidia-settings beide Ausgänge als voneinander unabhängig konfiguriert, also weder TwinView noch Xinerama aktiviert.

----------

## Finswimmer

An sich solltest du beide X-Server unabhängig voneinander starten lassen können. 

Dann dürften sie sich auch nicht beeinträchtigen...

Sollte glaube ich mit DFP-0 und -1 gehen, dass du die Heads einzeln ansteuerst.

Tobi

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> An sich solltest du beide X-Server unabhängig voneinander starten lassen können. 
> 
> Dann dürften sie sich auch nicht beeinträchtigen...
> 
> Sollte glaube ich mit DFP-0 und -1 gehen, dass du die Heads einzeln ansteuerst.
> ...

 

Hallo Tobi,

saudumme Frage: Was ist DFP-0 und -1? Kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen. Habe es nur schon mal bei den nvidia-settings Toll gesehen.

G. R.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das müsste der 1. und 2. digitale DVI Ausgang sein.

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo Tobi,

ja, das mit dem DFP-0/1 stimmt schon, aber es funktioniert nur, solange ich beide Screens in einem gemeinsamen Serverlayout betreibe (so wie bisher).

Ich habe schon versucht, zwei Serverlayouts zu erstellen, und das zweite Layout separat zu starten, ähnlich wie hier beschrieben. KDE startet dann zwar nur auf dem ersten Display, ich kann das erste Layout alternativ auch von Hand einwandfrei starten, nicht jedoch das zweite.

```

xinit secondhead -- :1 -sharevts -layout "VDRLayout"

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.                                         

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.      

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.            

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the          

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.                  

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.         

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25              

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0    

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gargamel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP Thu Jun 25 14:33:59 CEST 2009 x86_64                                                                                               

Build Date: 14 October 2009  10:29:13PM                                                           

                                                                                                  

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                        

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                            

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                  

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                             

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Thu Oct 15 18:36:42 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Wahrscheinlich sind beide Heads nicht ganz unabhängig voneinander, und ich vermute, dass ich sie gemeinsam starten muss. Daher der Gedanke, den KDE dazu zu bewegen, nur ein Display zu benutzen...

----------

